
The mathematics of wheel reinvention - luu
https://ilaba.wordpress.com/2016/01/18/the-mathematics-of-wheel-reinvention/
======
roguecoder
Most of mathematics seems to be successfully resisting disruption because
there's just not that much money there. Still, it is interesting to see other
fields also wrestle with new social affordances.

